# route planning on imac



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

Can anyone recommend route planning software or app for macbook. We are planning a trip to Croatia in the spring. I have tried google maps but finding it hard going. We use a TomTom for directions so just need something simple to add towns to visit and possible campsite etc.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> something simple to add towns to visit and possible campsite etc


Rough Guide + road atlas, far better than any app ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have M/S win7(VMware Fusion) on my Mac Mini, so I use M/S AutoRoute2013. still nothing to equal this program in my opinion.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Cabby.

For route planning there's nothing to touch Autoroute - in conjunction with Street View it's unbeatable.

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with you Cabby. I didn't know that Autoroute would work on the Mac with other software. Does it work well and can I still download Autoroute 2013 from Microsoft now that they have discontinued it? I still have the 2010 version.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am lucky enough to have a S.I.Law whose job is all about Apple comps,although he now has to get his hands dirty on PC's as well since he changed job.
On my MacPro laptop, he partitioned the hard drive and installed Win7 for me.
On my Mac Mini which is newer he has installed 
VMware Fusion (which I think he said is a Virtual software, but I could have misheard, I usually do, so the wife tells me),This gives me Win7 without having to log off and on. I just click to change.
Hope this helps.

cabby

http://vmware-fusion.direct-softwar...query-vmware fusion_m-{idMatchType}_ad-{AdId}


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All this has started me thinking as to whether I could use Win 8.1 on this. Will have to ask the oracle.

cabby

Will let you know the answer.No i do NOT mean google.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have good news,   Yes one can run Win8 rather than Win7 on the Mac using the VMware Fusion. (see link earlier post).

cabby

Just need to find a cheap copy.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Cabby I'll make a beeline for the Apple shop and plead stupidity (not hard to do) and see if they can set things up for me - they usually do! 

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't forget to take the Win7 disk. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Not on a Macbook, but do you have a smart phone?

If so, you might consider Osmand+ for Android, or Maps.Me for iOS (iPhone / iPad). 

Both are offline mapping apps with route planning capabilities. They store the maps offline, so you don't need a data connection for map browsing or route planning, which is rather handy if you're likely to be off network, or paying high roaming data charges.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do let us know if the pimply faced boys manage to sort you out ob1.

cabby


----------

